# Roms With Tsm Parts



## kbucksot

Hi guys. So basically I have 2 (two) droid charges between me and my wife. I cannot for the life of me understand why roms with TSM parts cause phone 1 to constantly reboot. While phone 2 with the same rom with TSM parts work almost flawlessly on the other. I have done complete factory reset with .pit files and everything on both and phone 1 and phone 2.

Still after flashing roms with TSM parts I continue to have problems with them on phone 1. This is not toward any specific rom or dev. So basically I am running humble 4.22 while my wife gets to enjoy the infinity goodness.

~jkbucksot


----------



## Fryguy101

I believe the problem was related to the Heap size, and has been fixed in the Infinity's Beta 5, and in Gummycharged 2.1...


----------



## shrike1978

The increased heap size helped a ton, but it's not 100% fixed, even with the heap size. I still had a couple of hotboots in the week I was using Gummy 2.1. That is down from about four a day under 2.0, but I was still having them. I really think the difference from phone to phone is more with the user than the phone. I'm a power user and I have a ton of stuff on my phone. I run Tasker and JuiceDefender constantly. I am constantly running Pandora, Music, or BeyondPod to play music through my car dock while navigation is running. I've noticed that hotboots tend to happen when there is a lot running at once, and a lot going on. It makes sense from that perspective that increasing the heap size might help, but even that isn't enough to completely prevent them for me. It's kinda like playing Russian Roulette with a 12-shooter instead of a 6-shooter...it might take longer, but I'm eventually going to get shot. I'm back to Humble again. The only part of TSM Parts that I miss is the ability to remove the AM/PM from the clock. That's the only part I ever used.

For people that don't do much multitasking, they'll probably never notice the issue, especially with the increased heap size, and I certainly recommend people try out everything to see what works best for them.


----------



## kbucksot

From just sitting in from of me this past weekend with limited to no use, phone 2 rebooted 2 times and phone 1 rebooted 5 times......


----------



## Cruiserdude

I can't explain it, but there definitely seems to be some variance among phones regarding this. For instance, I never could get any TSM version of Gummy to work properly for me, though test builds without it worked fine. However I have had no problems with any version of Infinity, so maybe different phones have varying degrees of tolerance regarding this.


----------



## rand4ll

shrike1978 said:


> The increased heap size helped a ton, but it's not 100% fixed, even with the heap size. I still had a couple of hotboots in the week I was using Gummy 2.1. That is down from about four a day under 2.0, but I was still having them. I really think the difference from phone to phone is more with the user than the phone. I'm a power user and I have a ton of stuff on my phone. I run Tasker and JuiceDefender constantly. I am constantly running Pandora, Music, or BeyondPod to play music through my car dock while navigation is running. I've noticed that hotboots tend to happen when there is a lot running at once, and a lot going on. It makes sense from that perspective that increasing the heap size might help, but even that isn't enough to completely prevent them for me. It's kinda like playing Russian Roulette with a 12-shooter instead of a 6-shooter...it might take longer, but I'm eventually going to get shot. I'm back to Humble again. The only part of TSM Parts that I miss is the ability to remove the AM/PM from the clock. That's the only part I ever used.
> 
> For people that don't do much multitasking, they'll probably never notice the issue, especially with the increased heap size, and I certainly recommend people try out everything to see what works best for them.


For your time issue enable 24 hour clock. A superior way to tell time in general and it removes am/pm


----------



## imnuts

It is related to heap size, and a lot of it will have to do with how you have your phone setup. The more customizations you put in place for the lock screen and other items, the more likely you are to get hot boots. The same with programs as well. If you have a lot of stuff running in the background, you're more likely to experience the problem. Hopefully, we can finish getting rid of it then with a custom kernel and swap support, and turn the /preinstall partition into an extra 400MB of memory that can be used by the system.


----------



## kbucksot

imnuts said:


> It is related to heap size, and a lot of it will have to do with how you have your phone setup. The more customizations you put in place for the lock screen and other items, the more likely you are to get hot boots. The same with programs as well. If you have a lot of stuff running in the background, you're more likely to experience the problem. Hopefully, we can finish getting rid of it then with a custom kernel and swap support, and turn the /preinstall partition into an extra 400MB of memory that can be used by the system.


Yeah i don't use much on my phone just browser mainly throughout the day, I don't game, twitter, etc. Few text, emails, and calls to the wife is about it. Have my tablet when i get home so it rarely gets used at home.....


----------



## shrike1978

imnuts said:


> It is related to heap size, and a lot of it will have to do with how you have your phone setup. The more customizations you put in place for the lock screen and other items, the more likely you are to get hot boots. The same with programs as well. If you have a lot of stuff running in the background, you're more likely to experience the problem. Hopefully, we can finish getting rid of it then with a custom kernel and swap support, and turn the /preinstall partition into an extra 400MB of memory that can be used by the system.


This verifies a lot about what I thought I was seeing with the hot boots. For me, it will always happen under heavy multitasking, and it will freeze up the interface for a couple of seconds before it happens. Can't wait until you guys are able to get it all nailed down. No matter what the haters say, things are getting better for the Charge every day, and I'm looking forward to a nice, long life with this phone. I appreciate everything you and all the other devs do.


----------



## shrike1978

rand4ll said:


> For your time issue enable 24 hour clock. A superior way to tell time in general and it removes am/pm


...

Simple solution that never even crossed my mind.

LOL...that's usually the case.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## BleedsOrangeandBlue

imnuts said:


> It is related to heap size, and a lot of it will have to do with how you have your phone setup. The more customizations you put in place for the lock screen and other items, the more likely you are to get hot boots. The same with programs as well. If you have a lot of stuff running in the background, you're more likely to experience the problem. Hopefully, we can finish getting rid of it then with a custom kernel and swap support, and turn the /preinstall partition into an extra 400MB of memory that can be used by the system.


So along that line of thinking, would upping minfrees values lower the frequency of hotboots due to typically having more RAM free?


----------



## kbucksot

So late last night I completely went back to ed1, re partition everything and then flashed Infinity 1031. Went good until this morning had problem with superuser and crashed everything. Restored from backup and everything is running fine again


----------



## kbucksot

We are back to green flag racing with Infinity


----------

